# Basic Officer Training



## Harris936 (6 Jul 2004)

Hey,

      Looks like I'll be doing this course with the Naval Reserve next summer in Esquimalt B.C. Can anybody tell me a bit about it?


Best Regards,
Harris


----------



## tree hugger (6 Jul 2004)

I was there three summers ago for BOTC.   The course is actually at Workpoint; just a hike away from the "real" base.   When I was there, there were three divisions (approx. 30 people each) for BOTC: 2 in english, 1 in french.   We all shared one building:   the bottom floor was empty, the next floor was all guys and the top floor was for the women.   Each room held 4 officer cadets. 
The basic training is similar to the normal versions held in St. Jean, with basic military knowledge, learning how to wear your uniform and take care of your kit, physical training (PT) every morning, followed by room inspection, learning drill (marching), weapons handling, field craft and leadership skills.   You will go out into the field 4(?) times for a max. 5 days each.   
Location wise, you will be just outside Victoria, which is a great city with lots of good stuff to do.   You will have plenty of time to enjoy it!
Thats all I've got for now, I actually kept a journal the whole time I went through basic, so if you have any further questions, ask away!


----------



## Harris936 (7 Jul 2004)

Yo Tree Hugger,

                                Thanks. I've got a few more questions:

1) What did a typical mourning of PT consist of?

2) How rigerous were the instructors when it came to inspections, dress, and deportment?

3) Also, was the attrition rate very high?

4) What's the food like at Esquimalt? I don't eat any animal products (no fish, no meat, no dairy, no nothing). Is there a chance in heck that the will be able to accomodate me, if I tell them that this is a part of my religion (7th Day Adventist)?   Also, I realize that I will have to eat hard rations in the field.

5) Did you get weekends off?

6) How long does it take to get a bus from Esquimalt to Victoria?

7) Finally, I'm assuming they gave you some written tests. Were these all multiple choice and short answer, or were there any essay questions? This might seem like an odd question, but consider that I have atrocious writing.


Best Regards,
Harris


----------



## tree hugger (8 Jul 2004)

OK,

1) Jog, push ups, situps

2) They were tough, very tough.  But you got to realize it's to teach discipline, teamwork and to get divisional uniformity.  Some people found this very mentally tough, because it can get stressful.

3) In my division, a couple of people quit and only one got kicked out.

4)  The food there is great!  We actually had a couple of vegetarians and one vegan in our division and they were accomadated.  It won't be held against you.

5) For the first couple of weekends, you won't be allowed to leave work point, after that you get about every weekend off unless you get into trouble.

6) About 10 min, or cab $12, it's close enough to run to if you want.

7) Tests were mostly(?) multiple choice.  Don't worry about your writing, you're not that bad!

-tree hugger


----------



## Harris936 (8 Jul 2004)

Tree Hugger,

Cool stuff man, I'm eager to go.

Thanks alot.

Best Regards,
Harris


----------



## winchable (8 Jul 2004)

Harris, are you MARS?


----------



## Harris936 (8 Jul 2004)

Yo Che, 

       I am indeed. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## winchable (8 Jul 2004)

I don't know if I'll be on your BOTC, but I could very well be on some your MARS courses.


----------



## Harris936 (8 Jul 2004)

Cool stuff man.

Where are from, and whats your unit and all that?

I'm from St. John's Newfoundland. I'm singning up with HMCS Cabot. I'm 20, but will be 21 by the time next summer rolls around......... 

I don't have much previous military experience. I did my BQ/SQ in the summer of 2002 at Camp Aldershot.
Back then I was in the 36th Service Battallion.


Best regards,
Harris


----------



## CF104Starfighter (10 Aug 2004)

My sister just finished her RBOTC in Esquimalt, and she says that the whole experience has changed her for the best.  It was very rough on her the first few weeks, and everynight when she'd phone, she'd be in tears.  Now she's having the time of her life, and we're all very proud of her...She even got a parade position on her graduation, and she's the only one (Out of three) in her unit that finished the course.


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

Harris,

It appears you are joining as a Reserve MARS Officer.  I have both reg force and reserve MARS experience, and have been in the fleet for 8 years, I would be happy to field any questions you have from BOTC to post-Director level life.

Cheers,

MM


----------



## koss78a (8 Sep 2005)

how bad do u have to be to get kicked out

what types of things can get you into  trouble?

is basic training for reserves the same for full service


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Sep 2005)

koss78a,



			
				koss78a said:
			
		

> how bad do u have to be to get kicked out



Search on "training failure"
Look for the thread titled "What is the pass/fail rate at the IAP/BOTP in the summer?", among others.




			
				koss78a said:
			
		

> what types of things can get you into  trouble?



Go here: http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/N-5/
Read the section on "SERVICE OFFENCES AND PUNISHMENTS"




			
				koss78a said:
			
		

> is basic training for reserves the same for full service



Start here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103989.html#msg103989


Learn to use this: Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Read this again:  FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412


----------

